# I wish I was little



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Then I could buy these

JAKKS Pacific Fight Clothing and Gear << MMA Fight Girls Shop


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Mate, we wont think any differently of you if you buy them


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been 8 yrs old for the past 36yrs. I got loads of 70s toys. Eveil knievel motorbikes, all kinds Of crap. Me and my nipper get them out every now and then I'm gonna get some of the round five figures. Yup. I intend on being 8yrs old untill long shot kick da bucket.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats with the MAHOOOOSIVE traps they have given everyone??


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah they wont think of you any differently, you'd just have more house calls asking if you can come out and play and show them your new "action figures". Maybe play in the mud, have a good ole time lol but its only a matter of time before they get tied under a plastic bag and thrown out a window so they can parachute into the octogon... hmmmm seems like ive talked myself into getting some.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wouldn't think any less of you, infact i might just buy them all and keep them in the loft for 20yrs.. might be worth something


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt, are you talking like dr.cox from scrubs ?

Ste, I've done that with all my 90s wwe figures, hopin one day they will be worth something

I cant believe how expensive Lesnar is, and how expensive the big octagon is

I might have to get these for xmas  .. I thought it might be sad buying them first but not now


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Yeah they wont think of you any differently, you'd just have more house calls asking if you can come out and play and show them your new "action figures". Maybe play in the mud, have a good ole time lol but its only a matter of time before they get tied under a plastic bag and thrown out a window so they can parachute into the octogon... hmmmm seems like ive talked myself into getting some.


omg i remember doing that, hurling em out with a tesco bag for a chute lol

then when the actual parachutin action man came out, just wasnt as fun when he could land without losing a leg

and yeah whats with brock being 34.99?


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

"and yeah whats with brock being 34.99?"

They filled the toy with a bit of Brock's ego so the thing is heavy as hell. It probably comes alive at night and tries to kill you like the doll from that movie Childsplay. I might buy one and drown it in a bucket of Bud Light. :tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL .. I think if you look at them, kids are gonna know who Brock Lesnar is from his wwe days ..

LOL .. I remember the plastic bag parachute .. I thought I was the only one that did that


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah but after the plastic bag parachute other ideas creep up in your head... i remember jumping of my dads shed using a bin bag. Didnt work funnily enough. Has this turned into a bit of a nostalgia thread? (dont know how to spell nostalgia and cant be bothered to google it)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

did you lose a leg???.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I remember back I the middle ages. When I was about that age. There was a new housing estate being built. They had started fitting the windows. So big piles of polystyrene(I can't spell either )were spread all over the ground outside. We used to climb onto the top of the roofs and jump off onto the polystyrene. Some how I didn't break anything.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

Do you think the company who ever made them actually looked at a picture of Mike Bisping?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

With WWE action figures they bought the wrestler in most of the time if they were still alive and used a body scanner to help .. musta been an error when this one was done


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a couple of UFC bobbleheads.

And about 20 barbie dolls, but then I'm a female, I can get away with anything.

Oh and someone just released a LOUD fart at the internet cafe. I mean LOUD. He's like 5 meters away and EVERYBODY heard it. Right now he's probably cursing woodden chairs.

(I moved last week and connecting internet takes forever)

But you didn't need to know this.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

ha ha ha do u lot remember how stiff the really old wwf figures were? god u needed a good imagination jus

to do anything with them


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> I have a couple of UFC bobbleheads.
> 
> And about 20 barbie dolls, but then I'm a female, I can get away with anything.
> 
> ...


You should read and comment on my post about ring girls. would like another womans view on this.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't really care about it, to be honest. Doesn't bother me. I think it's a subject too small to be worthy of thought.

I'd much rather ring girl than ring boys though. There, my contribution on this subject


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

"Wait is that GSP?" - oh no its only a michael bisping action figure. Serioulsly where is GSP?

Also im loving brocks twig legs, awesome. ill pick my teeth with those


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

haha yeah they couldnt do anythin, some had a spring loaded leg/arm maybe

i remember the ultimate warrior could stomp, that was it


----------

